

World’s First Flying File-Sharing Drones in Action - lancefisher
http://torrentfreak.com/worlds-first-flying-file-sharing-drones-in-action-120320/

======
stevear
This is even worse of an idea than the balloon thing.

Those drones can stay in the air for at most 15 minutes. This means that you
have to have someone constantly rotating the drones and changing their
battery. So then you go and arrest whoever is running the drone 'base'.

I put a keychain camera on my $100 remote control airplane. I don't suddenly
own a Predator UAV.

------
Vadoff
So I don't get it, how are these supposed to be powered 24/7? This just seems
like a publicity gimmick to me.

If they were serious, wouldn't some form of high-altitude solar balloon with
solar powered rotors be better?

------
lince
A great idea, but in my country would be targeted by stones and vandalism.

